# Phenom 2 fällt im Preis



## I am an O.C. Profi (19. Januar 2009)

*Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

**UPDATE** _*STAND: 23.1.09 10:05 Uhr*_
Liebe PCGHX User,
Der Phenom 2 ist in den letzten Tagen deutlich im Preis gefallen!!!
So kostet der 940BE nur noch 208,90€ Klick  der Anfangs bzw. Startpreis war 300€!! Ein weiteres Beispiel für AMDs sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis!! (Ein so gut wie  gleichwertiger Q9550 im E0 Step kostet noch mind. 269€! siehe: Klick 
Der 920 hingegen ist schon für 178,92€ zu haben:Klick 
Da er leicht um 0.2 GHz übertaktet werden kann und dann auf dem Niveau des 940BE arbeitet kann ich ihn uneingeschränkt empfehlen!!
Da auch das passende Mainboard Klick  vergleichsweise günstig und sehr gut ist, ist jetzt die perfekte Zeit zum zuschlagen gekommen!!

Der erste Shop listet nun auch schon den Phenom2 950 BE für den Sockel AM3 siehe: Klick Er wird doch auch als Phenom2 FX abgegeben, wir können also gespannt sein was die nächsten Wochen uns bringen!!!

Mfg 
I am a O.C. Profi


----------



## Hupe (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Schade das ich mir grade erst ein neues System gekauft hab....Aber wenn ich mir das so ansehe werd ich mir bald doch den 920er reinhauen!


----------



## killer89 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Hoffentlich kommen die AM3s bald zum ähnlichen Preis, sonst kann ich nicht mehr still halten!  

MfG


----------



## push@max (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Naja, ich werden nicht umrüsten, weil die Leistung mit einem Q9550 auf einem Niveau ist.

Trotzdem ist es erfreulich, dass die Preise bei Intel und AMD sinken.


----------



## Uziflator (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Find ich auch schön das die Preise sinken,der Preis für den 940BE kann noch ein wenig weiter fallen.kauf mir so oder so ein von daher find ich genial


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Find ich auch schön das die Preise sinken,der Preis für den 940BE kann noch ein wenig weiter fallen.


Natürlich ist es gut für unsere Geldbeutel wenn sie weiter im Preis fallen, 
aber ihr müsst bedenken dass AMD die Denebs schon jetzt für Schleuderpreise verkauft sollten die Preise weiter fallen sehe ich schwarz für AMD


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



push@max schrieb:


> Naja, ich werden nicht umrüsten, weil die Leistung mit einem Q9550 auf einem Niveau ist.
> 
> Trotzdem ist es erfreulich, dass die Preise bei Intel und AMD sinken.




da kann ich mich anschliessen 

Wäre der Deneb früher da gewesen, hätte ich nicht ins intel lager wechseln müssen


----------



## Uziflator (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



I am a O.C. Profi schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es gut für unsere Geldbeutel wenn sie weiter im Preis fallen,
> aber ihr müsst bedenken dass AMD die Denebs schon jetzt für Schleuderpreise verkauft sollten die Preise weiter fallen sehe ich schwarz für AMD



Wenn man es so sieht können die auch wieder steigen,das die im Preis fallen könnte aber auch gewollt sein von AMD die Produktionskosten werden auch geringer ausfallen als bie dem PhenomI


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> da kann ich mich anschliessen
> 
> Wäre der Deneb früher da gewesen, hätte ich nicht ins intel lager wechseln müssen


Das Verspätungs Problem hatte AMD leider schon bei dem Athlon64 K8 und pflegt es leider bis heute.
Aber seh es mal so: Du bekommst das deutlich bessere P/L Verhältnis Ein Q9550 hat beim Start mind. 500€ gekostet und die Leistung hast du damals kaum nuzen können ein 940BE hat die selbe Leistung kostet nur 227€ und heute brauchst du die Leistung!!
Mfg 
I am a O.C. Profi

Edit:
Eine Monopol Stellung wäre wirklich schlecht für uns alle!!
Denkt an die Zeiten als Intel noch den lächerlichen P4 und P4D draußen hatte ...
Ich hab noch eine PCGH Ausgabe in der, der AMD Athlon64 X2 5000+ im F1 Step 462€ kostet heute knapp 60€!!!

Der CoreI7 ist in meinen Augen auch nur ein Pentium 4 Quad inklusive SMT


----------



## Lee (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Ich sehe schon es dauert nicht mehr lange bis ein solcher bei mir werkelt...


----------



## foose (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



> Ich hab noch eine PCGH Ausgabe in der, der AMD Athlon64 X2 5000+ im F1 Step 462€ kostet heute knapp 60€!!!



Hilfe,der Prozi hat meine Schweater in ihrem Office-Pc (natürlich non-oc).


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



foose schrieb:


> Hilfe,der Prozi hat meine Schweater in ihrem Office-Pc (natürlich non-oc).


Ja und ???
Du sagst selbst OFFICE PC für Office Arbeiten reicht auch mein alter K6-2 mit 350 MHz noch
Selbst beim Gaming sieht er mir einer potenten GraKa in den meisten Games die max. Detailstufe flüssig!!
Übrigens solltest du mal auf deine Rechtschreibung achten es heißt Pro*zz*i mit zwei *Z* sowie o*.*c*.* mit *Punkten* und eine "Schweater" hast du vermutlich auch nicht!!!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



I am a O.C. Profi schrieb:


> Du sagst selbst OFFICE PC für Office Arbeiten reicht auch mein alter K6-2 mit 350 MHz noch



Kommt immer drauf an, was mit dem PC gearbeitet wird.


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an, was mit dem PC gearbeitet wird.


Wenn er sagt Office PC dann werden damit nur Briefe verfasst und vllt. ein bisschen gesurft und nicht Crysis gezockt!!


----------



## killer89 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Also davor, dass AMD pleite geht fürchte ich mich nicht, wenn Intel ne Monopolstellung hat, dann hätten die ganz fix die Aufsichtsbehörden aufm Hals, viel schlimmer wärs bei den Grakas, denn da is Intel Marktführer (Onboard zählt leider auch... )

MfG

edit: unterschätz mal die Office-PCs nicht! Auf Arbeit ham wa auch recht dicke Office-Rechner, weil da halt viele Proggis einiges an Leistung brauchen  aber nu sind wa OT ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



I am a O.C. Profi schrieb:


> Das Verspätungs Problem hatte AMD leider schon bei dem Athlon64 K8 und pflegt es leider bis heute.
> Aber seh es mal so: Du bekommst das deutlich bessere P/L Verhältnis Ein Q9550 hat beim Start mind. 500€ gekostet und die Leistung hast du damals kaum nuzen können ein 940BE hat die selbe Leistung kostet nur 227€ und heute brauchst du die Leistung!!
> Mfg
> I am a O.C. Profi



Das ist war, will ich auch gar nicht bestreiten, aber zu der zeit als ich auf den Quad gewechselt hab, gabs noch keinen Deneb 

Ich wäre gern bei AMD geblieben, ich hatte bis jetzt fast ausschließlich AMDs...


----------



## push@max (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Wenn die Leistung, das OC Potenzial und der Preis bei AMD und Intel gleich sind, würde ich zu AMD greifen, schon alleine um die ein wenig zu unterstützen...man muss ja den Übermächtigen nicht noch weiter stärken


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



I am a O.C. Profi schrieb:


> Wenn er sagt Office PC dann werden damit nur Briefe verfasst und vllt. ein bisschen gesurft und nicht Crysis gezockt!!



Oder Videos konvertiert, 20GiB große ZIP-Archive entpackt, CAD..


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Oder Videos konvertiert, 20GiB große ZIP-Archive entpackt, CAD..


Für eine Frau???
Unwahrscheinlich!!!


----------



## Uziflator (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Der 940BE ist soagr schon für 212 zu haben Phenom II 940 - Preise bei PreisTrend.de


----------



## killer89 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

LmaA! Ich kann mich kaum noch zurückhalten! Die Preise fallen ja ins Bodenlose!!!

MfG


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Der 940BE ist soagr schon für 212 zu haben http://www.preistrend.de/suchen.php?q=Phenom+II+940&s=0&a=&z=&x=0&y=0


Unglaublich!!!
Danke dir, 
Habe den Thread entsprechend angepasst!!!
@ALL
Vermutlich sehr bald wird der 940BE in meinem System stecken!!!
Wenn der Preis unter 200€ fällt schlag ich zu!!


----------



## Potman (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

[x] Ja
Ich warte nur noch auf die AM3 Modelle. Aber es wird aufjedenfall ein BE


----------



## riedochs (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Ich wuerde schon gern eumruesten. Allerdings bekomme ich fuer CPU, Board und Grafikkarte nur soviel das es fuer den PII und das Board langt.


----------



## Saab-FAN (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

ARGL! *In den Fuß beiß!*
Mein Kauf ist keine 5 Tage her und jetzt gibts den Ultra-Phenom II bereits unter dem Preis, für den ich die 920er-Version gekauft hab. MENNO!
Wehe, AMD macht nichts gescheites mit der Kohle! Dann... Dan... *Nudelholz schwing*

Ne, mal Ernsthaft. Ist schon hammerheftig, wie fix die Preise nach unten krachen. Mir stellt sich da jetzt die Frage nach dem Warum: Hatte AMD versucht, eine möglichst hohe Gewinnmarge mit den ersten Verkäufen einzufahren, oder konnten sie die Herstellung verbessern, oder müssen sie sich einfach dem Druck von Intel geschlagen geben und die CPUs für gefühlte 1€ Gewinn "verramschen", um die Marktanteile zurück zu gewinnen?


----------



## STSLeon (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Wie genial! Da wandert doch bald ein kleiner 920 zu mir in den Rechner! Mit passendem Board und Ram. Dann bekommt man genug Power für rund 350€. Ich liebe AMD


----------



## KTMDoki (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



Potman schrieb:


> [x] Ja
> Ich warte nur noch auf die AM3 Modelle. Aber es wird aufjedenfall ein BE



Bin ich auch dabei...
mal die AM3 Boards abwarten, antesten lassen und dann fett einkaufen


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

[x] ja...aber habe schon umgerüstet..bei der Wahl wäre der Punkt habe schon umgerüstet nicht schlecht gewesen..


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> [x] ja...aber habe schon umgerüstet..bei der Wahl wäre der Punkt habe schon umgerüstet nicht schlecht gewesen..


Sorry habe ich vergessen ^^ 
Aber kannst ja "Ja" auswählen ist ja fast das selbe!!!


----------



## Oliver (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Ich spiele momentan auch mit dem Gedanken, meinen Spielerechner mit einem Phenom II auszustatten, weil der komplette Rechner einfach ne Stange weniger kosten wird als ein Core-i7-System, da ich keinen neuen Speicher benötige.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

So für sich alleine hört sich der PII ja immer besser an, aber schneller als der eigentlich uralte Q6600(beide mit OC gerechnet) ist er ja doch, nicht also warum wechseln.


----------



## Oliver (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Weil ich nur nen E6600 in meinem Spielerechner habe und der Phenom-II-Rechner im Vergleich zu nem Core-i7-System verdammt günstig wird


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Ich hab aber nen Q6600...


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Also vorläufig geht bei mir nix
Meine Q6600, Q6700 und E8400 wären sonst wütend; das will ich nicht


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich spiele momentan auch mit dem Gedanken, meinen Spielerechner mit einem Phenom II auszustatten, weil der komplette Rechner einfach ne Stange weniger kosten wird als ein Core-i7-System, da ich keinen neuen Speicher benötige.


Nicht zu vergessen brauchst kein 250-300€ günstiges Board, hier kommst sogar mit 'nem Hunni recht weit.

An dieser Stelle möcht ich nochmal auf den
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/37981-sammelthread-phenom-2-a.html
Hinweisen


----------



## Oliver (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Bei mir ist die Sache beschlossen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/38606-ollis-neuer-spielerechner-ii.html#post499946


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



Olstyle schrieb:


> So für sich alleine hört sich der PII ja immer besser an, aber schneller als der eigentlich uralte Q6600(beide mit OC gerechnet) ist er ja doch, nicht also warum wechseln.


Da hast du nicht ganz recht!!
Ein Q6600 ist auf gleicher Taktfrequenz mind. 5% langsamer zudem schafft ein Q6600 nur mit Glück 3,3 GHz und mehr!! Ein Phenom 2 schafft auf Anhieb 3,7 GHz und mehr!!! Zudem ist der Deneb schon im neusten 45nm Fertigung der alte Q6600 beruht noch auf der noch älteren 65nm Fertigung.
Aber in einem Punkt hast du natürlich Recht: Wenn du schon ein Q6600-QX6850 oder gar ein Q9300-QX9775 hast, macht das umrüsten kein Sinn!!
Mfg
I am a O.C. Profi


----------



## push@max (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



I am a O.C. Profi schrieb:


> Ein Phenom 2 schafft auf Anhieb 3,7 GHz und mehr!!!



Naja, dass das auf anhieb bei jedem Phenom II so ist, würde ich nicht sagen.


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



push@max schrieb:


> Naja, dass das auf anhieb bei jedem Phenom II so ist, würde ich nicht sagen.


Beim PCGH Print Test haben beide Vorserienmodelle ohne Probs mit +0.1V 3.6 GHz geschafft!! Mit 1.575V haben beide Modelle exakt 4040 MHz stabil geschafft! Auch im CB Test waren ähnliche Ergebnisse! Dazu wurde dass noch von vielen Usern hier bestätigt wie z.b. RuneDRS 
Desegen wage ich die Aussage das jeder 940BE auf Anhieb 3.6 GHz und noch viel mehr problemlos schafft!!
Mfg
I am a O.C. Profi


----------



## push@max (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



I am a O.C. Profi schrieb:


> Beim PCGH Print Test haben beide Vorserienmodelle ohne Probs mit +0.1V 3.6 GHz geschafft!! Mit 1.575V haben beide Modelle exakt 4040 MHz stabil geschafft! Auch im CB Test waren ähnliche Ergebnisse! Dazu wurde dass noch von vielen Usern hier bestätigt wie z.b. RuneDRS
> Desegen wage ich die Aussage das jeder 940BE auf Anhieb 3.6 GHz und noch viel mehr problemlos schafft!!
> Mfg
> I am a O.C. Profi



Ok, ich meinte weniger die CPU an sich, sondern mehr die restliche Hardware wie das Board oder der Speicher. Ein Kollege hatte sich auch den Phenom II bestellt, kam aber nicht über 3,4 GHz hinaus, weshalb er jetzt einen anderen Speicher bestellt hat und nun ebenfalls die 3,8GHz erreicht.


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



push@max schrieb:


> Ok, ich meinte weniger die CPU an sich, sondern mehr die restliche Hardware wie das Board oder der Speicher. Ein Kollege hatte sich auch den Phenom II bestellt, kam aber nicht über 3,4 GHz hinaus, weshalb er jetzt einen anderen Speicher bestellt hat und nun ebenfalls die 3,8GHz erreicht.


Einigen wir uns auf etwas unglücklich formuliert


----------



## Uziflator (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Hab die erste AM3 Cpu gefunden. https://tec-direkt.de/product_info.php?info=p2232_xx.html&language=de
Den Shop kenn ich zwa nich aber egal.


----------



## rabensang (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Ich werd einem Kumpel einen Phenom 2 PC zusammenbauen. Vorher teste ich aber die Leistung des Phenom II


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Hab die erste AM3 Cpu gefunden. https://tec-direkt.de/product_info.php?info=p2232_xx.html&language=de
> Den Shop kenn ich zwa nich aber egal.


Das ist keine AM3 CPU sondern AMDs neues Top Modell!!!
Siehe hier: Klick 
Mfg
I am an O.C. Profi
Edit:
D'OH! Du hast Recht!!
Ist dich eine AM3 CPU


----------



## killer89 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Feierlich  hoffentlich kommen die schnell bei Alternate, MF und Co rein, damit ich endlich alles bestellen kann 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Weiß eigentlich wer, ob es auch wieder FX Typen vom Phenom II geben wird?


----------



## killer89 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

FX = BE ^^ zumindest vom Funktionsumfang  ich wüsste nicht, warum es also wieder FX - Modelle geben sollte 

MfG


----------



## SolidBadBoy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

ja ich hab vor auf die neuen phenoms zu wechseln aber erst brauch ich das geld zweitens mutti stresst wegen der schule!
bis dahin werden dann bestimmt neu kommen also lass ich mich überraschen


----------



## slpnr (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Erstmal abwarten ob der AM3 auch ne P/L Bombe wird.

Wenn ich mit nem alten Intel günstiger fahre kann ich AMD leider nicht helfen, als Student muss ich echt auf die Kohle schauen.

Bin echt gespannt auf den Test und den richtigen VK Preis


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



slpnr schrieb:


> Erstmal abwarten ob der AM3 auch ne P/L Bombe wird.
> 
> Wenn ich mit nem alten Intel günstiger fahre kann ich AMD leider nicht helfen, als Student muss ich echt auf die Kohle schauen.
> 
> Bin echt gespannt auf den Test und den richtigen VK Preis




ja aber wenn du die leistung eines neuen brauchst kauft du ihn ja!
ansonsten würde ich kein neuen prozz kaufen


----------



## caine2011 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



killer89 schrieb:


> FX = BE ^^ zumindest vom Funktionsumfang  ich wüsste nicht, warum es also wieder FX - Modelle geben sollte
> 
> MfG



naja ein sprecher von amd meinte im vorfeld des releases vom pII das es auch wieder fx prozessoren gäben würde


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



I am an O.C. Profi schrieb:


> **UPDATE** _*STAND: 23.1.09 10:05 Uhr*_
> Liebe PCGHX User,
> Der Phenom 2 ist in den letzten Tagen deutlich im Preis gefallen!!!
> So kostet der 940BE nur noch 208,90€ Klick  der Anfangs bzw. Startpreis war 300€!! Ein weiteres Beispiel für AMDs sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis!! (Ein so gut wie  gleichwertiger Q9550 im E0 Step kostet noch mind. 269€! siehe: Klick
> ...



naja das board ist für denn neuen prozz schlecht weil der chipset der alte ist 790X der wäre so das günstigste modell dann kommen die 790GX die sind abgesehen von den PCI_16x slots her die besten und für den neuen Prozz kann ich nur das Gigabyte MA790GX-DS4H empfehelen.

Und die beste seite in der man sehen kann wieviel der prozz noch kostet ist die hier http://www.hardwareschotte.de/

der Prozz(940BE) kostet momentan nur 207,06€


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



Caine2011 schrieb:


> naja ein sprecher von amd meinte im vorfeld des releases vom pII das es auch wieder fx prozessoren gäben würde



Wenn du das Interview in der PCGH meintest:
Man hat nur nicht ausgeschlossen mal wieder einen FX zu bringen, aber versprochen wurde nichts.


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Für nicht extrem ocer ist das Foxconn A7DA-S sicher auch eine gute Wahl,wär auf OC vverzichten kann,könnte mit einem Biostar 790GX auch schon zufrieden sein


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

wenn die ein fx rausbringen dann wird der mit er mit dem besten der I7 reihe mithalten!
und dann wird er in der noch neueren nm techno hergestellt.

so viel ich weis will ati oder amd doch in 32nm techno bauen!?


----------



## killer89 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Man forscht an den 32nm, aber auch Intel, wobei die wohl weiter sind... und warum bitte sollte ein FX mit dem i7 mithalten können? Ich mein, FX stand vorher immer für freien Multi, so wie jetzt die BE und auch die können bisher nicht mit den i7 mithalten... sorry, aber ich glaube nicht, dass AMD mit dem Phenom II in die Regionen des i7 vordringen können... laut AMD-Sprecher (Interview in der letzten oder aktuellen PCGH) zielt man ohnehin nicht mehr auf die Spitze ab, sondern auf ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis.

MfG


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



killer89 schrieb:


> Man forscht an den 32nm, aber auch Intel, wobei die wohl weiter sind... und warum bitte sollte ein FX mit dem i7 mithalten können? Ich mein, FX stand vorher immer für freien Multi, so wie jetzt die BE und auch die können bisher nicht mit den i7 mithalten... sorry, aber ich glaube nicht, dass AMD mit dem Phenom II in die Regionen des i7 vordringen können... laut AMD-Sprecher (Interview in der letzten oder aktuellen PCGH) zielt man ohnehin nicht mehr auf die Spitze ab, sondern auf ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis.
> 
> MfG



der presse sprecher oder wer des war von amd hat gesagt es könne ein FX model erscheinen aber es steht nicht fest. zu dem hat AMD auch gesagt das sie mehr im Mittelmarkt sind sprich 940BE und so im High-END markt ist ehh nicht viel los denn momentan intel mit dem I7 965EE führt.

und deswegen wollen die vllt. einen bringen der dem Intel den Thron klaut, und der soll dan .....FX heissen! *das ist nur meine spekulation*


----------



## killer89 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Richtig, eben dahin, wo man die Kohlen bekommt... vom FX hat er zwar was gesagt, aber das sind bisher, wie du sagst reine Spekulationen, ob da jemals einer kommen wird, *ich glaube es nicht*

MfG


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Ich hab grad gesehen das einige  über 500 haben wollen! PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
Guckt mal ganz unten im Preis vergleich.


----------



## killer89 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Naja... auf der Seite kostet er dann aber auch nich mehr so viel 

MfG


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Hä blos fehler von Geizhas!?


mfg


----------



## killer89 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Wer weiß... irgendwas läuft da wohl schief... der Preis is trotzdem hoch  
Wann kommen eigentlich die AM3???

MfG


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



killer89 schrieb:


> Wer weiß... irgendwas läuft da wohl schief... der Preis is trotzdem hoch
> Wann kommen eigentlich die AM3???
> 
> MfG


Die sollen eigentlich im Februar kommen.


----------



## boolands (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Ich war so scharf auf den Deneb.. Aber nachden ich gesehen hab' wie er in den Tests abgeschnitten hat.. Nein Danke.. Leider..

AMD war mir irgendwie immer ein klein wenig sympatischer als Intel.. Aber naja..

Jetzt wird eben auf ein i7 gespart.. "freu"


----------



## killer89 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Lol, was soll das denn heißen? "Wie er in den Tests abgeschnitten hat..." preislich gesehen und auch leistungsmäßig liegt er mit dem Q9550 gleichauf, der Core i7 spielt doch in ganz anderen Ligen... sowohl preislich, als auch leistungstechnisch.

MfG


----------



## BTMsPlay (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Meiner Meinung nach muss der Phenom auch deutlich im Preis fallen den wieviele haben sich in den letzten Jahren ein Core2 System zusammen gebaut oder gekauf?! MIr gehts ähnlich wenn ich mir nen Phenom für anfänglich 280€ gekauft hätte bräuchte ich auch noch ein AM2 board also nochmal 130€. Wenn ich mir aber ein 9550 Quad kaufe bezahl ich nur 280€ hab die selbe Leistung muss kein riesen Umbau machen und Windows nicht neu installieren also AMD die Hosen runter!


----------



## killer89 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Wenn man schon einen Core2 Unterbau hat, der auch die Quads ohne große Probleme unterstützt, ist deine Sicht richtig und verständlich. 
Allerdings gibts auch einige Leute, die sich ohnehin ein neues Board kaufen müss(t)en.

MfG


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach muss der Phenom auch deutlich im Preis fallen den wieviele haben sich in den letzten Jahren ein Core2 System zusammen gebaut oder gekauf?! MIr gehts ähnlich wenn ich mir nen Phenom für anfänglich 280€ gekauft hätte bräuchte ich auch noch ein AM2 board also nochmal 130€. Wenn ich mir aber ein 9550 Quad kaufe bezahl ich nur 280€ hab die selbe Leistung muss kein riesen Umbau machen und Windows nicht neu installieren also AMD die Hosen runter!




das ist in deinem fall so aber wenn ich jetzt ein mobo hab von amd würde ich auch das selbe sagen


----------



## BTMsPlay (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

an meine beiden Vorschreiber wenn ich mir die Umfragen auch hier auf PCGH anschau sehe ich das mein Fall die meisten betrifft die Mehrheit hat wohl ein Core 2 Unterbau!


----------



## killer89 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*



killer89 schrieb:


> Wenn man schon einen Core2 Unterbau hat, der auch die Quads ohne große Probleme unterstützt, ist deine Sicht richtig und verständlich.
> Allerdings gibts auch *einige Leute*, die sich ohnehin ein neues Board kaufen müss(t)en.
> 
> MfG



Merkst du was? ^^
Ich hab nie gesagt, dass sich die mitm Intel-Unterbau n Phenom II holen sollen, aber es gibt noch *einige Leute* (s.o.) bei denen das eben nicht zutrifft und die meinte ich... sei es nun, ob die noch n S939 (wie ich) haben oder gar noch älter oder vllt n AM2(+)-Board, welches den Phenom unterstützt.

MfG

BTW wär ich dir dankbar, wenn du mal den Link posten könntest, wo die Umfrage steht, bin eher selten auf der Main.


----------



## BTMsPlay (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

hier hast du ne umfrage aus dem August Umfrage: Pcgh.de-Leser bevorzugen Intel-Prozessoren - CPU, Prozessor, Prozessoren, Intel, AMD, Marktanteil, Phenom, Athlon, Sempron, Pentium, Core2, Core 2, Celeron

die läst auch vermuten das Sockel 939 Systeme kaum vorkommen auch wenn ich im Forum lese sieht man sehr selten Fragen dazu ich hab auch nie behauptet das jemand der sowieso ein neues Bord holen will/ muss nicht auch ein Phenom holen soll.
Wer wie du noch ein Sockel 939 Board hat steht sowiso vor der frage AMD oder Intel da in beiden fällen etwa die selbe summe  zusammen kommt.
Wenn ich mich aber im Privaten oder hier umschau sehe ich das viele von AMD zu Intel umgestiegen sind vor 2 bis 1 Jahr wie ich daraus ergibt sich das AMD uns überzeugen will einen Phenom 2 zu kaufen die Preise senken muss ( was ja auch das Thema war).

Ich will mal als Beispiel dienen vor 2 Jahren hab ich mein Sockel 939 System in Rente geschickt das War ein Athlon 4600X2 danach bin ich auf AM2 umgestigen mit einem Athlon 6000X2 was ein riesen Fehler war im nachhinein und nun hab ich seit Mai 2008 nen Core 2 System.


----------



## killer89 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Nunja... jeder so, wie er mag, ich schau mir mal den Link zu Hause an, bin nu auf Arbeit und kann da nich hin... aber der Sprung von 4600X2 auf 6000er is nu wirklich nicht soo groß... also absehbar... ich steh nun, wie du festgestellt hast ohnehin vor der Neuanschaffung und da interessiert mich natürlich das attraktivste Angebot.
Aufs Gesamtpaket betrachtet bekommste ja etwa gleich starke Systeme auf Phenom II-Basis bzw. S775-Basis, Core i7 ist für mich preislich unattraktiv und spielt, wie gesagt in einer anderen Liga.
Wenn nun aber AMD seine Preise unter die von Intel bewegt zwingt man natürlich Intel auch dazu Preise zu senken, ähnlich wie bei den Grakas, wo nVidia die Preise auch nach unten korrigieren musste.
Für uns Verbraucher nur von Vorteil.
Du musst auch zugeben, dass für mich ein S775-System äußerst unattraktiv ist bei einem "toten" Sockel. Da ist ein AM3 doch die bessere Lösung, zudem bekommt man vergleichbare Boards bei AMD günstiger und die sind vielen Erfahrungsberichten zufolge auch stabiler (zumindest die 7er-Serie)

MfG


----------



## BTMsPlay (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Also ich sag es mal so den meisten gehts wie mir sie haben ein Core2 board.
Es ist billiger für die Mehrheit sich ein Core2 quad zu kaufen als ein Phenom 2 und Board.
Und nun ja ich hab damals vom Sockel 939 zu AM2 gewechselt weil ich mal die zarte Hoffnung hatte das da noch was kommt aber dem war ja nicht so die meisten AM2 Boards waren ja nicht oder nur eingeschränkt möglich nutzbar mit dem Phenom 1 den ich übrigens schrecklich finde. Du hast zwar recht wenn du sagst das der Sockel 775 auch nicht mehr neu ist und verschwinden wird aber es erscheinen noch neu CPU´s ( E8700) z.B. bzw. die vorhandenen CPU´s sind genauso leistungsstark wie Phenom 2 und auch noch dieses Jahr schnell genug.
Ergo AMD muss drastisch billiger sein um die Phenoms an eine breite schicht zu verkaufen.
Und i7 hat damit nix zutun weder Leistung noch Preis bezogen ist das zu vergleichen und scheidet daher als Alternative aus. 
So nun noch ein Vorwurf an PCGH das der i7 und der Phenom 2 immer wieder verglichen werden liegt auch an dummen Aufmachern der Printausgabe wie ( CORE i7 vs. Phenom2 in Ausgabe 1/2009).


----------



## killer89 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom 2 fällt im Preis*

Dann sind wir uns ja wenigstens einig.
Bin mal gespannt, was bei der nächsten Umfrage der PCGH rauskommt, schließlich ist die andere ja auch schon fast n halbes Jahr alt 
Der Phenom 1... naja... preislich ist er zuletzt relativ attraktiv gewesen, aber lange nicht so starkt wie ein Intel, mein Fall war/ist er auch nicht.

MfG


----------

